# Change to Wellness Core formula



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Our guys are eating the Annamaet Aqualuk right now and doing very well on it. I like the ingredients and the fact that the salmon and catfish are ethoxyquin-free.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The peas don't bother me, and I would rather see chicken broth than canola oil. The changing the deboned chicken to chicken meal - I'll have to look at that more deeply.

Thanks for making us aware of this change.


----------

